# G101 or Valet Pro Interior Cleaner



## Daniel1991 (Feb 2, 2009)

Which ones the best all round interior cleaner, plastics, rooflinings etc

Thanks 
Daniel


----------



## jimmy_b_84 (Jan 11, 2009)

i use megs APC for everything, you can water it down 4:1 or 10:1 depending on job.

Sorry i can't help with products you've asked about i've had no expericence with them but megs APC is a great altertative.

HTH


----------



## dw0510 (Oct 22, 2006)

G101 is more versatile i.e doorshuts and engine etc. Both will do a great job of your interior


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

G101 is a great product I use it alot and as mentoined above a very versatile product as well:thumb:


----------



## Advanced Driver (Jun 24, 2006)

I'm curious, what is G101?


----------



## DEEJAY (Sep 6, 2008)

The Ugly Duckling said:


> I'm curious, what is G101?


its a multi purpose cleaner,from auto smart,id recommend it to


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

G101 is great stuff.

Make sure you dilute it at around 10:1 for interiors otherwise I find it can dry out internal dressings if it is too strong:thumb:

Also make sure you wear gloves as I am not the only who has had a bit of skin irritation when using for long periods or high doses.


----------



## scott170 (Nov 21, 2008)

I have just started using G101 on my interior and im seriously happy with it , i used to use the greasy silicone dash cleaner but would not touch it now !!


----------



## bmw320i (Aug 30, 2007)

Another vote for 101! Its a very effective APC.:thumb:


----------



## LJB (Dec 28, 2008)

I swear by g101 use it for everything, interiors, door shuts, engine degreasing, alloy wheels etc - all at different ratios

Excellent product


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

g101 has saved me more time on my daily valets and just in general at work :thumb:

i bought a sample of the orange valet pro stuff and it was not bad,but i am sure it quite a bit more expensive  smells better than g101


----------



## bluevortex (Aug 10, 2007)

Just finsished cleaning a mondeo with VP heavy duty extraction cleaner and I must say I'm very impressed. It works very well with my George. You would not believe what dirt I managed to remove from the seats and carpets. Mixed it with warm water - superb!

Blue


----------



## Nath (Jun 20, 2010)

Sorry to dig up a very old thread, but i didn't want to start a new one on the same product. I tried VP heavy duty extraction cleaner for the first time today in a minging Nissan Navara thats used as pool car at an oil refinery. I was extremely impressed with its carpet and fabric cleaning abilities, but what impressed me more was its ability to clean plastics. I did the usual thing of cleaning the plastics down with APC, but as you know sometimes mud is so ingrained it seems to dye them brown. I was going to attack them with some tfr after i did the carpets, but during spraying the carpets with the vp extraction cleaner (1:4 with water - the carpets were disgusting) some went on the plastics so i wiped it off with a microfibre, it brought them up spotlessly! I ended up going over all the stained plastics with it, i just sprayed on and the wiped off - even with tfr i find i have to agitate sometimes! Over the last few weeks i've been trying a few VP products and i am seriously impressed.


----------



## Robw757 (Mar 7, 2011)

G101 or Meguiar's APC, both are excellent. G101 perhaps more economical to buy though.


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Daniel1991 said:


> Which ones the best all round interior cleaner, plastics, rooflinings etc
> 
> Thanks
> Daniel


G101:thumb:


----------



## Koko (Jun 27, 2009)

H2Auto said:


> Sorry to dig up a very old thread, but i didn't want to start a new one on the same product. I tried VP heavy duty extraction cleaner for the first time today in a minging Nissan Navara thats used as pool car at an oil refinery. I was extremely impressed with its carpet and fabric cleaning abilities, but what impressed me more was its ability to clean plastics. I did the usual thing of cleaning the plastics down with APC, but as you know sometimes mud is so ingrained it seems to dye them brown. I was going to attack them with some tfr after i did the carpets, but during spraying the carpets with the vp extraction cleaner (1:4 with water - the carpets were disgusting) some went on the plastics so i wiped it off with a microfibre, it brought them up spotlessly! I ended up going over all the stained plastics with it, i just sprayed on and the wiped off - even with tfr i find i have to agitate sometimes! Over the last few weeks i've been trying a few VP products and i am seriously impressed.


For about 4 months now i always use the vp heavy duty extraction cleaner to clean the entire interior of a car, it cleans much better than any apc i've used so far and it doesn't leave stripes or a foggy film on the plastics which a had a lot with the meguiars apc.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Epsuma G202 it is a stronger cousin of G101...


----------

